# Please help!



## jenna12186 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello! My name is Jenna and im new to the board.









A little background about myself:

I have been suffering from IBS-C since I was about 11. I am now 28. I used to have severe spasms all the time in middle school and it got a bit better until 5 years ago. I have changed my diet, become vegetarian, i have reduced greatly my intake of gluten, i have tried stool softeners, supplements, etc. and nothing seems to help.

Currently I am on amitiza for about a week now, to no avail. 5 days into it I got extremely ill, spasms, cramping, gas, bloating. My main problem is that every day I have a stomach ache. Every day.







I dont cramp and have spasms every day but every day my stomach hurts. I have fibromyalgia and am allergic to milk. I gave up dairy 15 years ago and that is when it started getting slightly better (the spasms). I just cant get rid of the constipation.









Ive read about aloe etc...but the thing is with stimulants like that..it will damage your colon. Ive thought about seriously upping my probiotics, and taking more fiber etc...but im at a loss. I also am going to start juicing...









I cannot take softeners with Amitiza because it causes all types of issues. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you had your pelvic floor checked? This seems to be the last things GI docs test for and it baffles me. I have Pelvic Floor Dysfunction and it doesn't matter if I take all the supplements in the world and have the best diet known to man. If my pelvic floor is tense, nothing is going to move. Fibro definitely makes constipation problems worse. If hard stools don't appear to be the problem and you get constipated even with 'loose' stools, then you can safely assume you may have a pelvic floor issue.

Aloe Vera in Whole Leaf can be damaging, but not inner fillet. You will want to start a Digestive Enzyme to help with the pain and bloating. One before each meal. I take the Bio Align brand, some people get prescriptions though. I haven't tried that. You can also use castor oil packs, baths, muscle relaxors and stomach massage for the spasms. I'd also give yoga a shot. I stretch everyday.

Keeping a food journal is key because you want to track every single food that gives you even a slight problem and then by slow elimination, create a diet that works for yourself. Have you tried acupuncture? That sure did speed up my colon for awhile. But she was GOOD. Got her masters in China at a prestigious school and she had no hesitation about making those needles go deep... (doesn't hurt)

Magnesium Citrate is going to be a big help to you when you get backed up. Make sure what you get is liquid magnesium at a health food store. (nothing else works for me, personally) You can also try Miralax but the stuff doesn't agree with me. Have you also tried Citrucil or Metamucil? These worked for me until the pelvic floor got worse.


----------

